# Nute Burn During Flowering! PLEASE HELP!!!



## yungdro555 (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm in the 7th week of flowering and one out of my three plants seem to have nute burn. I'm planting in oceans farm soil with 4 2700k CFLs! The nutes i've been using is 4-10-3. None of my other two plants seemed to be bothered from the nutes. Could someone please tell me what I should do I really would hate to lose my plant so close to harvest??? Should I flush it or remain flowering with water for 2 weeks and harvest the plant? Any help greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 17, 2009)

Hahaha i have my own problems ..But i'll help you out all the same ! You will need to flush it soon anyways ! So IMO flush away ! Peace and you owe me 1 !


----------



## gmo (Oct 17, 2009)

Looks like they probably have longer than 2 weeks left to me.  I bet you it is a PH problem.  Do you know your PH?  How often are you feeding?  What size containers?  I'd be looking for spidermites too.


----------



## yungdro555 (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't know my PH level. I'm only feeding them once every week. I'm also giving them blackstrap molasses as well once a week. I have some pest control spay for spider mites i didnt see any signs of them. I do have gnats tho. The plant pest spray says its safe to use up to harvest so ill spay them again. My container is an 8in pot not for sure how many gals. Im also noticing one of my other plants showing signs of nute burn. Is there still a chance of saving my girls???


----------



## Alistair (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't know about the pest control spray during flowering, but I bet your pH is off, since you don't know what it is.  Proper pH is one of the most over-looked factors in growing.  Have you been feeding the plants without adjusting the pH of the watering solution?  

Yeah, I'd flush that plant well.  Flush it with three times the water as there is soil.  For example, a one gallon of soil needs three gallons of properly pH'd water in order to flush properly.  After flushing (proper flushing for toxicity issues) water with a very light solution of plant food.  Perhaps, 1/4 strength? 

Oh!  Have you eliminated your pest problem?   I said that I don't know if it's safe to treat for pests during flowering, but I do believe that if done, it must be done so as to not get the insecticide on the flowers.


----------



## BBFan (Oct 17, 2009)

IMHO you have some serios nute burn going on there due to a ph problem and you should flush with properly ph'd water as you most likely have a build up in your soil.  You should spend the $60.00 (US) or so to get a good ph meter.

It's odd though that your other plants are not showing the same signs.  Are they the same strain, age, and size?

Good luck to you- I hope you cure the problem.


----------

